# what are your secrets for weight gain



## smith family kennels

I think i have tried everything under the sun to promote weight gain in my pull dogs but have been unsessiful. Ive tired eggs, raw meat, olive oil, feeding twice a day instead of once, canine red cell, bosting food to riduculous amounts, worming. So I was wondering if any of you have any weight gain secrets?


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

less cardio?


----------



## smith family kennels

i dont do cardio with them only weight pull training. drag weight and such. Hell one of them i have quit training all together cause i cant keep weight on him


----------



## alphamum82

I feed my dogs twice a day, 1 cup each, and Aries is having trouble gaining weight. China is a sausage though =) We don't really do any training or weight pulling yet but that is the hope once warm weather breaks/stays.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

man, I already gave up on this one. My dog doesn't really like to eat unless it's human food and if i feed him that he farts up a storm and my wife gets PISSED cuz she knows what I've done and unless it's pouring rain outside, he goes spastic in the house till I exhaust the $h^t out of him. I think certain dogs are just gonna be thinner just like people like me are gonna be short bald and fat.


----------



## alphamum82

I've heard that human food raw won't give a dog gas like kibble/cooked human food. But Raw isn't for everyone.


----------



## pimpidypimp

Heavy whipping cream


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Hahahaha oh man why would you want a WP dog to gain weight? Doesn't that mess with your pound for pound?


----------



## BedlamBully

If you give them flax seed oil more than twice a week it will put weight on them.


----------



## Nizmo

i've heard of people giving there dog baby formula, infamil, to make there dog bulk up. i've seen the dogs and there built like tanks. but i've also heard its really bad for there stomachs.
i've given it to nismo like 3 times until i heard it could be bad for them.
input on this someone?


----------



## Ninja Monk3y

There is also those Muscle up formulas for dogs but I think that puts to much weight on them my Brother in law has Elektra's litter mate and is giving him this stuff, he's getting *huge.*


----------



## Coletrain

I always heard feeding twice a day or more increases their metabolism and could aid in either maintaining your dogs weight or slowly decrease it even by feeding the same amount as once a day. Not sure if this is true or not though.


----------



## hell no they wont go

just curiouse why do you want your dog to gain weight? i mix wet food in with a full bowl of dry food this made onyx gain weight not my intention but it happened. i heard duck will help too but i dont know if i was told that because the person knows for a fact or just thinks it will help because duck is mostly fat.


----------



## smith family kennels

i need more weight on my pull dogs they are two skinny and they are burning off their muscle instead of gaining it. I am going to try and change foods again. This time one with less protein and than usual and more fat then usual and see if that helps. Its not that I want fat dogs its just mine are two skinny and have not fat to burn so they are cutting into muscle that they need on the track. These two dogs have been hell to put weight on from the beginning. The rest are fine


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Sorry your having problems Laura...I wish I knew how to help..but Zoe needs to lose weight....

Hope everything gets better.


----------



## Sadie

smith family kennels said:


> i need more weight on my pull dogs they are two skinny and they are burning off their muscle instead of gaining it. I am going to try and change foods again. This time one with less protein and than usual and more fat then usual and see if that helps. Its not that I want fat dogs its just mine are two skinny and have not fat to burn so they are cutting into muscle that they need on the track. These two dogs have been hell to put weight on from the beginning. The rest are fine


Have you tried Evo red meats? It's an excellent food for working dogs it's very high in protein and extremely rich .. It's expensive no doubt but it will do the job ... You can also mix olive oil with this feed as well... I feed it to my dogs I have to be careful how much I give them because they will throw weight on fast from this stuff. But I have talked to a few working kennels who use it during their training seasons .... And say they love it and have great results with it

Meat-Based Pet Food - Premium Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food, Dog Treats - EVO Pet Products


----------



## Marty

"Satin Balls" 

All ingredients are uncooked RAW and "Satin Balls" are served raw.

Satin Balls for Little Dogs -- or to try out recipe on your dog to see if he will eat it. 


1 lb cheap hamburger (for high fat %)
1 and 1/3 cups Total cereal
1 and 1/2 cups uncooked oatmeal
1 raw egg
6 Tablespoons wheat germ
1 package Knox unflavored gelatin
2 Tablespoons vegetable oil
2 Tablespoons unsulfured molasses
Pinch of salt 


Satin Balls Half Recipe
5 lbs cheap hamburger (for high fat %)
1/2 large box Total cereal (about 6 cups cereal) 
1/2 large box uncooked oatmeal (about 7.5 cups oats) 
5 raw eggs
1/2 of 15oz jar wheat germ (about 2 cups) 
5 packages Knox unflavored gelatin
5/8 cup vegetable oil (this is pretty close to 2/3 cup) 
5/8 cup unsulfured molasses
Pinch of salt 



Satin Balls Full Recipe
10 lbs cheap hamburger (high fat %)
1 large box Total cereal (about 12 cups cereal)
1 large box uncooked oatmeal (about 15 cups oats)
10 raw eggs
1 15oz jar wheat germ
10 packages Knox unflavored gelatin
1 and 1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 and 1/4 cup unsulfured molasses
Pinch of salt


Notes:


"Whole Wheat Total" cereal (blue box) comes in large 1 lb 2 oz size (about 12 cups settled) and a smaller 12 oz size (about 8 cups cereal), which would work in Little Dog or Half Recipe. But in the long run, the large size is more economical. Don't get Raisin Total or Lo Carb Total.


Uncooked Oatmeal like "Quaker Old Fashioned Oats" and less expensive supermarket house brand, come in large 2 lb 10oz size (15 cups oats) or smaller 18 oz size (about 7 cups oats). 


15oz jar of wheat germ is about 4 cups. Some stores only carry a 12oz jar of wheat germ, which contains about 3 and 1/4 cups of it. 


Vegetable oil -- use a good one. I use olive oil.


----------



## nightowl

feed your dog something that is of quality and is easily digestible an hour or so before you exercise him. this way he will burn what he just took in and not stored fat or protein.


----------



## SMiGGs

Ive read on some other forums where some people would use whey protein. Im not really sure on its effects on the dog, and im not sure if it was human whey protein or a specific doggy one. I do know that whey protein is kinda bad on the kidneys though.

Im not sure just an input, maybe someone can chime in.


----------



## rodrigo

do you guys give the dogs enough rest between workouts? I am unaware of what recovery properties animals have, im sure quicker than humans but if all you are after is muscle and not performance the recipe is the same for everyone. anaerobic exercise, protein and rest. 

i assume bullies this might be desired but on APBT i would guess muscular with more cardio is what will make the dogs performance increase....not necessarily bulkiness


----------

